# 4th Gen Mobo and 2nd Gen Processor



## i1yas (Oct 26, 2014)

can i 4th Generation motherboard run 2nd Genrations processor i have a core i5 2500 and i want to upgrade my pc but i m at lack of budget that why i want to upgrade item by item. 
i just i m planing to buy GA-B85-HD3 or 75.


----------



## SKBARON (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, pay attention to the socket, the i5 2500 is a 1155 compatible cpu, so you need a lga 1155 motherboard.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 26, 2014)

No. 4th gen core processors are on socket 1150, not 1155 like your 2500. You would need at least a 8 or 9-series motherboard to use a Haswell CPU. Your only options for CPU upgrades are 2nd and 3rd gen procs on skt1155.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Oct 26, 2014)

4th gen CPU runs on Series 8 and 9 Chipset. 2 and 3rd runs on 6 and 7.


----------



## TC-man (Oct 26, 2014)

Your Core i5 2500 is plenty fast for most games and applications. Personally, I think upgrading from Sandy Bridge to Haswell isn't really worth your time or money. If you want better framerate and performance in games you could upgrade your videocard instead, e.g. to AMD's R9 290 series card.


----------



## i1yas (Oct 26, 2014)

thanks to all actually i dont know what happend to my pc last time clean my pc and start it run very just like it run.after that i put my pc on floor and start clean computer table then went out for some time after that my brother turn it on then i dont know what happend to pc whether he shutdown it or pc automaticly turned off he is no telling me.but pc is now displaying fan etc works fine  i tried everything changing rames changing gpu default gpu etc.i have no warranty left so i decided to buy a new mobo but instead of old i want latest but i dont know if its mobo fault or something else.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 26, 2014)

I would not be surprised if your power supply is to blame.

IF the motherboard is faulty, you might be able to snag a second hand board for a pretty cheap price.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 26, 2014)

You might have knocked something loose while you were cleaning. Try re-seating all your connectors, RAM, GPU etc.


----------



## i1yas (Oct 26, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> You might have knocked something loose while you were cleaning. Try re-seating all your connectors, RAM, GPU etc.


nop i used it for about 2 hours i played games on it then i just put it on floor for cleaning my computer table..


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 26, 2014)

i1yas said:


> nop i used it for about 2 hours i played games on it then i just put it on floor for cleaning my computer table..


Re-seating everything still helps even if you think everything is okay. An over-tightened CPU cooler can also have a similar impact so it's still worth while to do it anyways.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 26, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Re-seating everything still helps even if you think everything is okay. An over-tightened CPU cooler can also have a similar impact so it's still worth while to do it anyways.


Exactly it doesn't take long to give everything the once over and make sure it's all properly connected/seated


----------



## Tuna Yücer (Oct 29, 2014)

Haswell and Broadwell processors ---> 8 or 9 series Chipset
Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge processors ---> 6 or 7 series Chipset
U can't run Sandybrige processor (In this case i5 2500) on 8 or 9 series Chipset.


----------

